# aeb swap question. temp gauge issue



## Junkyard Hero (Jan 18, 2005)

i have been over the wiring a dozen times if not more. everything else works great beein daily beating the car for 2 months now. but my temp gauge still doesnt work. just pins out and flashes. i have wired ABA's and VR6's this same way and they work fine. i am taking the signal to the cluster to the sensor then sensor to ground. getting 10v out from cluster to sensor.


----------



## izcorrado18 (Aug 21, 2005)

Junkyard Hero said:


> i have been over the wiring a dozen times if not more. everything else works great beein daily beating the car for 2 months now. but my temp gauge still doesnt work. just pins out and flashes. i have wired ABA's and VR6's this same way and they work fine. i am taking the signal to the cluster to the sensor then sensor to ground. getting 10v out from cluster to sensor.


 Have you tried the coolant temperature sensor from an MK3 97 2.0L Black 4 pin plug with yellow stripe? It fixed my gauge issues.


----------



## Junkyard Hero (Jan 18, 2005)

would that throw a CTS performance code? i know this sensor also tells the PCM what temp the engine is i am going into work early this morning to test voltage on that circuit on my passat and see if it requires lower voltage.


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

Those CTS sensors are 2 in one thus the 4 pins. So, the ECU sensor is isolated from the Gauge. The AEB and ABA have pretty much the same sensor/vals for the ECU, so they should interchange w/o issue. The AEB CTS (gauge portion of the sensor) will cause the MKIII/Corrado Temp gauge to skyrocket as the engine warms up. 

Long story short: use the ABA with the Yellow collar as mentioned. 

However, if you are never getting a gauge reading from a cold start during warm up then something else is wrong too. It the temp gauge was ever pegged high, sometimes the needle comes disjointed and you need to manually turn the needle until it clicks back into it's slot.


----------



## izcorrado18 (Aug 21, 2005)

sdezego said:


> Those CTS sensors are 2 in one thus the 4 pins. So, the ECU sensor is isolated from the Gauge. The AEB and ABA have pretty much the same sensor/vals for the ECU, so they should interchange w/o issue. The AEB CTS (gauge portion of the sensor) will cause the MKIII/Corrado Temp gauge to skyrocket as the engine warms up.
> 
> Long story short: use the ABA with the Yellow collar as mentioned.
> 
> However, if you are never getting a gauge reading from a cold start during warm up then something else is wrong too. It the temp gauge was ever pegged high, sometimes the needle comes disjointed and you need to manually turn the needle until it clicks back into it's slot.


 Pretty much what he said.:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Junkyard Hero (Jan 18, 2005)

tested my passat once i got to work the sensor wire from the cluster it was bouncing from 1.9 to 5 v so i suppose i will order a aba yellow collar sensor and just have a spare for my passat lol


----------



## izcorrado18 (Aug 21, 2005)

Junkyard Hero said:


> tested my passat once i got to work the sensor wire from the cluster it was bouncing from 1.9 to 5 v so i suppose i will order a aba yellow collar sensor and just have a spare for my passat lol


 Check out my thread. The first page about half way down I had the same issue. If you need any help just let me know.


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

100 ohm resistor in line


----------



## Junkyard Hero (Jan 18, 2005)

mk3 CTS worked like a charm thanks guys


----------



## izcorrado18 (Aug 21, 2005)

Junkyard Hero said:


> mk3 CTS worked like a charm thanks guys


 I'm glad it did. :thumbup:


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

Junkyard Hero said:


> tested my passat once i got to work the sensor wire from the cluster it was bouncing from 1.9 to 5 v so i suppose i will order a aba yellow collar sensor and just have a spare for my passat lol


what part # was it?

wonder if it will work in my AWP


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

Vegeta Gti said:


> what part # was it?
> 
> wonder if it will work in my AWP


Part number is listed. Yes, it will work if you have a Corrado/MKIII cluster and will work with the awp ECU, but you will need to change the plug.


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

i'm AWP all the way with worked AEB head in a MKI. i'm just sick of resistoring things lol.

i'm gonna get the sensor and plug and give this a shot.:beer:


----------



## vdubbervt (Apr 1, 2008)

I'm currently dealing with this issue in my 1.8t mk2... I swapped in the mk3 black with yellow CTS, but I'm still not getting any reading at the cluster (the ecu is reading correctly). Did you use a resistor in your setup or was it plug and play?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

Did you swap a yellow from a vr6 or a aba black with yellow ring!


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

Sounds like you are missing a cluster ground at the Engine D/S Coolant Flange. The ABA sensor should be a direct swap, assuming you wired it correctly based on my diagram above Assuming your 1.8t is not AEB. If it is AEB, then the ABA square plug sensor is plug N Play.

Again, check your Cluster sensor ground(s). Should have been bolted to the Head Coolant outlet on Drivers Side.


----------



## El Groso (May 29, 2008)

I am also having that same problem.. I have a AWP on Megasquirt all into a Corrado. Swapped to the yellow ringed CTS but my temp needle still reads too high (although not like the black CTS wich would go all the way up)... I´m stuck on temp issues.. :facepalm:


----------

